# Porter 612 overarm pin router



## woodguy1962 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, I bought a Porter 612 overarm pin router, a couple of years ago, installed it and never used it. I got it at IRS auctions ($100.00) and it was rebuilt and runs great. The problem is I don't have a wrench or chuck key to loosen the chuck to remove the bit. This a 5hp 3 phase 900lb cloth belt drive machine. If anyone could lead me to some information or pictures, or anything, it would be greatly appreciated. My email address is [email protected] Thanks, Chuck..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't help you on the pin router but I can welcome you to the forums Chuck.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You should find this interesting Chuck. This site has a photo of your machine and a bit of data. Click here to view the site: http://www.owwm.com/MfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=649

Since Powermatic bought at least part of the company you might check with them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodguy1962


You may want to check out the links below, they show they have one on hand and with some luck they will have what you need for your tank 

http://www.pruittmachinery.com/view...Text=&category=&BeginPrice=0&EndPrice=1000000

http://www.pruittmachinery.com/parts.asp

http://www.pruittmachinery.com/contact.asp

=========



woodguy1962 said:


> Hi, I bought a Porter 612 overarm pin router, a couple of years ago, installed it and never used it. I got it at IRS auctions ($100.00) and it was rebuilt and runs great. The problem is I don't have a wrench or chuck key to loosen the chuck to remove the bit. This a 5hp 3 phase 900lb cloth belt drive machine. If anyone could lead me to some information or pictures, or anything, it would be greatly appreciated. My email address is [email protected] Thanks, Chuck..


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*this is interesting*

How would you use such a monster. I went and took a look at the pictures. That thing's huge! Does the table move x - y - and z?

Allthunbs


----------



## woodguy1962 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## woodguy1962 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I never knew they were part of the Powermatic company.


----------



## woodguy1962 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, that's awesome. I emailed them with a parts request, maybe I'll get lucky. I only missed the machine weight by 800lbs. LOL Sorry I haven't replied sooner. I just received my threads today. I've been so busy with my home improvement business I haven't had time to check the website. Thanks again, Chuck.......


----------



## woodguy1962 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, I bought this thing about 2 years ago. I had no idea that I would win it for $100. I had to build a A-frame and use a chainfall to remove it from my truck. LOL, then winch it into my shop. All I've ever done with it is turn it on. It came with a boring bit, that I tried the other day, it works great! The table is a sliding router table. I haven't played with that yet. Here's a little story, on how I ended up with 3 phase machinery. I originally bought a Powermatic dust collector from Wood Quip. It was supposed to be single phase, and it wasn't (3 phase). They refunded my shipping and told me to keep the machine, it was their mistake. I bought a phase converter to use the dust collector and since have bought a monster Moak 16" table saw (1200 lbs) and a older Dewalt 12" radial arm saw. You can actually buy better quality machines for less money, by getting 3 phase machinery. Thanks, Chuck....


----------



## woodguy1962 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Mike, I did some checking and Porter was bought out by company after company, parts are no longer made, or available. There are very few moving parts with this thing, so maybe I won't have to have anything fabricated later on. I saw you're from the Detroit area. I was born and raised in Taylor. Talk to you later, Chuck......


----------

